# What NOT to do when cutting your new yard for the first time...



## klein444 (Jun 11, 2004)

We moved into our new house last week (new to us that is) and after a long day of moving boxes I decided last minute to cut the grass. We have gone from 3 acres to less than 1 – so I was looking forward to the shorter mow time. Lots of trees and lake front is what we gained for the trade of on acreage

The lot is flat at top where our house is then steep slope down the left side of house to the wooded section. That is more mountain goat territory than a yard if you know what I mean. Fortunately the last owners built an awesome set of stairs and a screened in gazebo half way down those stairs. That takes you down the steep wooded hill to the lakefront where I have about 70 feet of lake frontage on the water. The area to cut down there is about 25’ X 70’. 

You would drive your tractor down the road to get access to the water area for cutting. 

Well with the scene established there I was…

I cut the small back yard in 5 minutes, then moved to the front yard and was done in 10 minutes. Boy all that was left was a quick trip down the road to the lake area! 

But no….. I decided to mow along the gravel drive that leads around to the back of the house. Mind you it is a pretty good grade but I motored up it with no wheel spin so what would it hurt to mow along the edge of the woods and clear off some of that overgrowth – right?

Obviously I was paying more attention to the left side of the mower making sure I was not going to run over anything in the woods I did not want to. That my friends is when I felt gravity – you know, like I’m on a roll a coaster and about to drop down the big drop kind of gravity – YIKES!

I looked up and I was cresting the edge of the drop into the woods with the staircase and the lake at the bottom! Man I hit the brakes – no avail as I started to power slide in the loose gravel – PRASE GOD that I had the presence of mind to crank the wheel to the right and the tractor stopped just before crashing into the stairs. So there I am – looking around to see if any one saw my brilliant move. Then I try reverse and spin. I knew that would happen. So tractor stuck, I’m safe, no damage to the property, only to my pride. 

I was home alone so I got my old 91’ crown vic and backed it down the driveway. I tied a tow strap around the rear hitch plate on the DGT6000 and then to my rear bumper mount on the car. That is when I had a funny sight – looking in my rear view mirror at first I saw nothing but tree tops from the slope down. I eased the gas and felt the tow strap tighten and then little more gas, still only seeing tree tops in the mirror, I give the car a little more gas and ‘POP’ up comes the rear of the tractor in the mirror. Popped up like a piece of toast in the morning. Man I felt better. I pulled it a little further into the grass and unhooked the strap. No harm no fowl. I have the skid marks in the gravel from the slide to remind me. 

And no – I haven’t told my wife about it. At least not yet : ) 

GOD BLESS!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah, I been there! That "gravity" feeling you mentioned is NOT a fun feeling! Glad to see everything turned out ok - and we won't tell the wife (unless we get a chance  )! Be careful out there! Thanks for the story!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Great story! :thumbsup: Glad you or your machine were not hurt as well. Your story is safe with me.  What happens in the gravel, stays in the gravel! Better skid marks in the gravel than in your draws!  Sounds like a real nice place you moved to.


----------



## ironhat (Sep 20, 2003)

See, it's posts like this that make us all feel better because someone else has had a near-stupid (LOL) experience. God bless, ya done good and He did his part as well!!
Later,
Chiz


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

MY snowmobile a Yamaha 600's ski went through the ice, it was stuck. hooked it up to the honda ridgeline and the tow hook bent and flew like toast out of the toaster into the truck. like a bullet actually. DENT AHHH :argh: then we tried again with a ski rope , it snapped and it was a thick rope. We got a tow truck and pulled it out no damage no loss just a wet ski. glad it wasnt on the bottom of the lake. only 1 foot of shore depth than God. this was in vilas County wisconsin.


----------

